

Journey of a startup that's creating one of the best realtime app, ever - deveshz
https://medium.com/@devezk/journey-of-a-startup-data-actions-people-actions-revisited-67beb3e45ac5

======
deveshz
Friends, two of us dreamt about creating a startup in 2012. We were young at
that time - just 22 and 23 years of age, and we came from two different
countries - NewZealand and India. We have built something that we believe is
one of the most data intensive yet powerfully collaborative. Can't wait to
share it with the community here. Do read and let me know how do you feel.
Show us some love if you got a hint what we have built.

------
vinnylohan
We all know that ideas are important. As they say, ideas are like bulletproof.
But we believe that ideas come in all forms and they are better when
collective/collaborative. Can't wait to share it with the community here.

